# 2012 Versa AC Drain Tube Cleaning



## Pinkgsxr750 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hey all-

I read a previous thread from 2011 but it appeared to have gone unanswered. My AC smells “old,” so last night I pulled out the cabin air filter and it’s clean as a whistle. I had it replaced a few years ago. Mind you, I only drive he car maybe 6-8k a year. 

Anyway, it’s not the cabin air filter. I’ve been reading that it could be a multitude of things, but I’d like to see if the AC drain is clogged or needs to be flushed out. YouTube is of no help. I did find a video on the Nissan Cube on how to do it, but I’d like to know from those who have attempted this on their Versa and have been successful. 

2012 Nissan Versa Hatch, MT

Thanks a lot!

-Pink


----------

